
Panic's Next Code Editor (Coda Successor) - kylehotchkiss
https://panic.com/next/
======
tivert
Why would you deliberately skew the text block like they did? The page reads
like a printout from a busted printer.

Definitely not the worst weird hipster web-design I've seen, but it just
invokes an uncomfortable feeling of something being broken or off. Not a good
thing for a product announcement.

~~~
sergiotapia
To make something new! Not everything has to be bootstrap garbage! I commend
them for having the balls to do it!

------
lurker213
the only way I see this having any chance is if they make it able to load
textmate / vscode / sublime text extensions

